# OK! So... I post alot 10 GALLON!



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Yepp. So I want a REALLY COLORFUL tank, but with fish who will get along, and I won't need to buy a new tank. I prefer to have 3 or 4 fish. I want to move my gourami into this new tank and maybe my Female betta. I think I really want to move her into my new 10 gallon. So please give me some ideas. In my old one I want to buy 3 more fancy male guppies. I do water changes weekly. But I'm going to have to cycle it soon again because I want to buy Sand instead of Gravel. Please ideas on my new 10 gallon. YOU CAN CHANGE IT UP!

Old:
Maybe: 1 Female Betta
2 Mollies
3 Fancy Male Guppies

New 10 gallon:
Maybe: 1 Female Betta
Neon Dwarf Gourami.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

The guppies are always really pretty if you find ones that suit the colors you are looking for, but I have always been partial to neon tetras. They are usually pretty cheap and when you put them in a school of six or so they look really beautiful. They will definately brighten up the tank a bit. Check them out. They are really easy community fish so they won't bother anyone else, I would just keep an eye on them so the Gourami and the Betta don't pick on them.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm not sure I would keep a betta with fancy guppies or a gourami. I think even a female would be pretty aggressive towards these fish. You could keep the gourami with the guppies though.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Possibly. The more likely outcome though, with them being long-finned fancy guppies, is that the betta would think the guppies were bettas and tear them to little pieces.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

It's a female. She has never shredded anyone's fins. She doesn't bite them or anything she really stays to her side of the tank and if anyone comes in she's like "So what?" lol. I think it's better then putting her in with my Male. (Sorry... a little angry). I'm asking what I should put in this tank. Please don't worry about my female betta, she is fine. Atleast I didn't put in my mollie fry w/ her.... -.-'. I'm really not stupid at this now. If she had done anything to the males I would've taken her out but she has never been a problem, I've had her about 3 weeks now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

yes it is different. dwarf gouramis usually have better tempers. 
this is a 10 gallon, so you dont want to over stock it. a gourami and a female betta would be fine.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Alright... Look. In one 10 gallon tank. I have 3 guppies, 2 mollies, a dwarf Gourami, and a female betta. It's not over stocked becuase I do regular water changes. I have a pleco but he's gone. SO! I have a new 10 gallon tank. WHAT SHOULD I PUT IN IT??


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

there are a lot of things you could put in it! what kinds of fish do YOU like?


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I was kinda just asking for colorful ones. I mean... I don't want ones that are going to be fin nippers. One of my mollies died last night -.-' Nothing's wrong with the water though so I think he was just a deformed one. lol. I just like colorful fish. Outta' my tank my Gourami and Male guppies are my favorite. So... here's what I'm thinking.

10 gallon #1:
1 mollie, 3 male guppies, Neon Dwarf Gourami

10 Gallon #2: 3 Male Fancy Guppies(New), Columbian Zebra Pleco(New; I think it's the same thing as a Zebra Pleco.), Otocinclus Catfish (New), And LOTSA Plant life!(New).

*New* Critter Keeper- Male Betta
(old) Critter Keeper- Female Betta


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Keeping up with waterchanges does not mean your tank isn't overstocked. It just means you are willing to go the extra mile to help keep the tank healthy.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

*Mine*

I like color too!
This is what I have:
1 Dalmatian Molly (had 2 others, but got sick with pneumonia and neglected my tank for 2 weeks)
3 guppies (2 female, 1 male)
3 Zebra Danios
1 Blue Dwarf Gourami
1 albino cory catfish

Overstocked, I know... but I do 10% water changes Tuesdays and Thursdays, and then a 15% change on Saturday. I also know the cory should have buddies, but I _hope_ to have everybody moved to a 60 gallon tank soon, then I can get a couple more. And neons, too! YAY!

Anyhoo, about the behavior. My guppies picked on my betta (who is now at the office instead). Then when I got the cory, I was told to have a cave or some sort of hiding place for him... well, turns out my Gourami does all the hiding! Not that he's picked on, he just likes to be secretive, I guess. And the cory is out and about swimming all over the tank... I have weird fish!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

a zebra pleco wont go in a 10...fancy plecos usually require a 20-30


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> a zebra pleco wont go in a 10...fancy plecos usually require a 20-30


 I looked on the site everyone recommends and they say they only need a 10 gallon because they only get 3''.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

the dwarf gourami and female betta may be ok together...depends on their personalities really.... 

However I don't recommend the fancy guppies and the female betta. I had them in my first 10 gallon tank together. At first my danios and the run of the tank and the f. betta stayed to the left and the m. fancy guppy to the right. the betta inched her way to the right of the tankd and became obsessed with the guppy. He didn't respond to her and she became extremely aggressive. lots of torn fins on my delicate guppy so she had to be removed to a 2 gallon desk tank.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

:: Sigh :: Please read all the posts. Whatever now. I don't care anymore.

10Gallon OLD: 1 mollie, 3 male guppies, Neon Dwarf Gourami YES or NO?

10Gallon NEW: 3 Male Fancy Guppies(New), Columbian Zebra Pleco(New; I think it's the same thing as a Zebra Pleco.), Otocinclus Catfish (New), And LOTSA Plant life!(New).
YES OR NO?

*New* Critter Keeper- Male Betta
(old) Critter Keeper- Female Betta 
THOSE TWO ARE YES'S. SO ANSWER THIS Please!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

old-yes
new-i think so but i am not sure about the pleco


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you getting frustrated BlackArchFish? Nobody reads your posts in any of your threads, do they? You poor thing. 
Yes to both your tanks. The pleco will should be fine, especially with a lot of plants.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Mod: Delete This Thread


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

make sure you are supplimenting both the pleco and the oto with lots of veggies... I'm kinda worried that they will end up starving eachother out otherwise.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

It's ok lol. I felt bad after posting that. I feel mean. -.-' I ended up skipping this. All these pets were advertised for my LFS but I went there and they didn't have ANY of the fish. I guess because I store has changed owners. SORRY!


----------

